# Sex - Adults Only



## WJPez (Nov 29, 2012)

I said to the wife last night "Do you fancy trying Anal Sex"
She replied "Fuck that Shit!!!"
I said " Thats the spirit"


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

gota be very careful with anal!... 

there was an old thread about anal, years ago on this forum!!!!....quality comments by some of the old school members!


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> gota be very careful with anal!...
> 
> there was an old thread about anal, years ago on this forum!!!!....quality comments by some of the old school members!


Remember it well

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14227&hilit=anal


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

zltm089 said:


> gota be very careful with anal!...
> 
> there was an old thread about anal, years ago on this forum!!!!....quality comments by some of the old school members!


 i bet he was greek!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

jamman said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > gota be very careful with anal!...
> ...


Wow 10 years ago  :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Just 'cause there's two holes in the fence doesn't mean you have to plug all of them.

Brian


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I tried giving the misses anal once, took me fucking weeks to get ther taste out of me mouth.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > gota be very careful with anal!...
> ...


I tell you what, there is some classic lines in this thread. W7 PMC has come out with some right corkers! I'm only 3 pages in and I'm already in tears!


----------



## TTYL (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL this was better than the jokes in the jokes subforum.


----------



## vanilla_ice (Jan 24, 2009)

Ha ha!! :lol:


----------

